#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  New Headway English Course

## Mohamed

:New Headway English Course - beginner WorkBook
 

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Password


      pass : englishtips.org 




See More: New Headway English Course

----------


## Mohamed

Paperback: 148 pages
Publisher: Oxford University Press (7 Feb 2002)
Language English
ISBN: 0194376346
Book Description
A foundation course in basic English for zero-English beginners

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

New Headway English Course, Upper-Intermediate, Workbook, with Key
By Liz Soars,&nbspJohn Soars,&nbspJo Devoy, 
    * Publisher:   Cornelsen & Oxford University Press
    * Number Of Pages:   104
    * Publication Date:   1998-11-01
    * ISBN / ASIN:   3464048268 

[hide]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[/hide]

----------


## Mohamed

New Headway English Course Pre-intermediate (New Headway)
By Liz Soars,&nbspJohn Soras, 

    * Publisher:   Oxford Univ Pr (Sd)
    * Number Of Pages:   96
    * Publication Date:   2003-12-30
    * ISBN / ASIN:   0194366723 
New Headway English Course now provides a seamless syllabus progression from Elementary to Upper-Intermediate level. It takes a clear and structured approach to grammar. Grammatical structures are introduced in context, with questions that encourage students to work out the rules for themselves. A comprehensive 'Grammar section' at the back of the Student's Books provides a useful reference before, during or after the lesson. A well-defined vocabulary syllabus concentrates on three key areas: learning new words in lexical sets; acquiring good habits for learning vocabulary; and developing vocabulary 'systems' such as sound and spelling relationships. Integrated skills work is an important feature of the course. In every unit the reading and listening activities contextualize and bring together much previously introduced language. The choice of interesting texts, together with manageable, motivating tasks ensure students develop fluency and accuracy in all four skills. Supportive Teacher's Books at each level include an explanation of the methodology, step-by-step lesson guidance, additional activities, photocopiable tests, cultural notes, and detailed answer keys. Workbooks at each level offer a range of exercises to revise and extend the grammar and vocabulary covered in the Student's Book, plus extra related input where appropriate

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raadjalal

Thank You

----------


## raadjalal

Thank You Sir

----------


## eng_toto2005

> :New Headway English Course - beginner WorkBook
>  
> 
>  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thxxxxxx :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## saif

Thank You

----------


## eahms

sssssssssssssssss

----------


## Mohamed

do refresh to the page

----------


## medoo85

Thank You

----------


## amr

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

See More: New Headway English Course

----------


## morva2000

Thank You

----------


## serik

Thank You

----------


## moh_f_hassan2002

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank You

----------


## amir1212

thank you

----------


## becka

thxxxxxx ya man and hoping 2 know more about english courses in british council

----------

Thank You

----------


## dragonfish

thank u

----------


## sesshoumaro

thank you

----------


## sesshoumaro

Thank You

----------


## tareqm

Thank you

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you

See More: New Headway English Course

----------


## ferasothman72

thank you 
 best regard

----------


## salem001

thanks to you

----------


## waleedalattar

Thank You

----------


## panadol

Thank You

----------


## vcemurthi

Thank You

----------


## abdullah16581

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## mid

Thank You

----------


## haytham25

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## mr_eldabi

Thank You

----------


## ahmedidcf

Could you please send me the password?
ahmedidcf@gmail.com

----------


## Mohamed

> Could you please send me the password?
> ahmedidcf@gmail.com






      pass : englishtips.org See More: New Headway English Course

----------


## shams_very

oooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## mid

where is the pass

----------


## the_queen

Thank You

----------


## mhmodfarag

> Paperback: 148 pages
> Publisher: Oxford University Press (7 Feb 2002)
> Language English
> ISBN: 0194376346
> Book Description
> A foundation course in basic English for zero-English beginners
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



please re_upload this file as it has been deleted from rapidshare.........
THANKS

----------


## geofarhan

Thanks

----------


## sirluu

thank

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## mazharshaikh

Dear Mohamed
i download headway course by liz and jhon soars
but file asking for password what password i entered
it would be so nice of u if u provide
warm regards
mazharshaikh

----------


## omli

password please
thx

----------


## Budiana

Thank you vey much

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## hacel777

it is not working

See More: New Headway English Course

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other linkk....

----------


## Johann23

Hello there,
Would someone upload other links, please?
Thanks in advance.

----------

